# almost.............



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Almost had my norfork, got snipped at the end, had a max of 51,87 & the guy kept bidding & got it for 52 
Dang! sooo close! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachman-4-8...b3smE2PkyYEktmn76BOAg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up...that wasn't worth $60...no tender, and it's one of the early gear splitters.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just lookin for the engine, the tankers were a bonus? 
What do I look for if I want a running model , will my early shell fit the next generation, everything I have is # 610 ?

Still trying to sell that UP replacement they sent me, seems the're not that desireable either, brand new & no interest at 70 bucks??????????


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll give Twenty if I have that much left after the next three months. :dunno: Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Just lookin for the engine, the tankers were a bonus?
> What do I look for if I want a running model , will my early shell fit the next generation, everything I have is # 610 ?
> 
> Still trying to sell that UP replacement they sent me, seems the're not that desireable either, brand new & no interest at 70 bucks??????????


The engine did not have a tender...there's no way I'd buy any steam loco model w/o a tender as they can meet or exceed the cost of the whole separately. To own one you need to understand what you're getting as there are at least 4 different incarnations of it since 1980 that I know of--if I couldn't hold it in my hand to look it over, I would not buy one. 

As for the other, that should be telling you something...their steam models are hard to maintain, very difficult to dis-assemble and out performed by other brands at the same price. Their warranty is one of the best in the business but only because they seem to have a deep reserve of refurbished units waiting to be shoveled out. 

I like their locos for nostalgia's sake but refuse to pay real money for them. My 80 ton Shay of theirs still awaits the day I can afford to replace the drive shafts on it with NWSL parts. I don't send it back for fear that I'd not get a Cass Scenic RR replacement, the sole reason I own it.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Funny, when I first started checkin out ebay to get ideas on what I had, I saw lots of new in the box & they weren't selling at 49 bucks, & none had the extra long range tender I had with mine, now I'm looking again & parts engines are going over 50 the boxed ones are 70 to 80, go figure. :retard:
Maybe I'll chop up the new one, graft my shell on it remove the front truck & have a running cyborg! :smokin: Rich.

Pete, I'd do 50 & ship it back with the caretaking set.
Get me before I hack it up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK got a 608 up on ebay, would this one be one with good gears or the same line as I had with the gear rot?????? Rich.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DTD-HO-BACH...305976?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2ec89e30b8


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, that would be the one you'd want...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a good looking train. Hope you get it. I'd like to find one like that from Bachmann with DCC and sound. I don't even want to try to install a decoder and speaker in one.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I believe Bachmann is still making the J...hmmmm warranty replacement???


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

RR, thats the problem I sent them mine & got the gray 806 as the replacement, they would send the shell back but not the chassie, was hopin for at least a shelf queen.
Now I still have both tenders & a detailed shell,all # 610, I need a chassie to put it on, running would be ideal, but cheep enough I'd take a shelf queen for now.
The 806 I have no use for & have it up for sale, like I said, brand new & no interest at 70 so that sits for now, can't get it to run on my tracks, front & rear trucks real touchy??????
I've got time on my side, don't even have a display yet, so I keep crusin ebay till something pops up .
I'd rather have Dads as a shelf queen then the gray one for sure! Rich


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Bumped up once with a few days left, my final bid is in, the limit has been set, see what happens in a day or 2? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Guess this guy really wants it, I'm OUT! 
still a day left, wonder what it will go for, prices seem to be going up on these?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Poor guy that was bidding for days got snipped, I was out at 61, went for 76, is that engine worth it, should I up my limit on the next one???????????????


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Another one of the blue box norforks is up, BIN 80 free shipping, should I pull the trigger or keep searching & wait it out, how much less could it be gotten for? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DTD-HO-BACH...685010?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cd2eb78d2


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

When you figure $15 for shipping, I'd say pull the trigger...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You made me do it  All I needed was a nudge 
Running report when she arrives & maybe a small project, to see if my detailed shell will fit.

Now I gotta sell the gray replacement to get some coin back :smokin: Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Now I gotta sell the gray replacement to get some coin back :smokin: Rich.


Ah, well...since ya need the coin, I'll give ya 10 bucks for it...shipped...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You might be high bidder :laugh: oh wait Pete offered 20  might as well make a shelf queen out of it, have to detail it to make it worthy though! hwell: Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wish I had something to offer...the thought of it sitting on a shelf collecting dust bunnies makes me want to go fetal and sob like a school girl...


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda what is going to become a shelve queen? From what I am getting it is a Steam Engine. I have been collecting them as of late. Maybe I could give you a offer? Just would like to see what it is first.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

This baby, this is how it came from Bachmann, foam with clear plastic cover taped on.......................


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nice engine


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I got one of those back from bachmann. I added a DH123 decader ($20) and sold it on Ebay for $135.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

This is one of those crazy things, I just wanted to get Dad's Norfork up & running again, as you can see in the backround , the rivarossi Up, there is also the twin that my son picked as his keepsake , 1 is having running issues though.
So I really have no use for the Bachmann, would be happy if I get 70 or 80 for it & get most of the investment on the norfork back & make it a wash, I really should not be spending money on trains right now, I'm busy now at work for the first time in a long while, but have no idea if it will continue & turn out to be a good year for me??????????

So offer away, ebay style but no fees! Rich.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Rusty check your pm!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

K I'm back, was upstairs playin with the trains!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm bad, now I'm bidding on a non running berk to get the gear for my pere Marquette

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330946483412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Darn I won it, this time I did a little last second snipe, now it better have the right gear!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330946483412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks complete to me...if all else fails, swap the shells and leave the mech alone. If there is a few years between issues, then there is a high probability that they did change the mech.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

was thinking that, if it even runs, now I'm waiting for 2 to see what shows up in the mail, hopefully all will be good, then I will have a NYC shelf queen, I have a spare tender to make it complete, now I gotta stay off ebay, watching a pair of parts 102 switchers! :retard: Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Both units shipped today, looks like another detour from decorating this weekend!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The NYC berk arrived today, she needs a good cleaning but with a little nudge ran ok, no strange noises, gonna go clean her up a bit & retest. :thumbsup:





As I'm posting this my son walks in with another package, the norfork is here too, will open that up & test also, report in a while!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Bachmann sure looks pretty but not a runner yet,with a nudge goes bout a quarter wheel turn & stops, same thing a few times, gonna clean her up & hope!!!!!!!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

" Just want to sell some of this collection. Not interested at all in trains or building a layout". Ya, Right! That's an approximate quote from Rustys early days on this forum. But then he got bit by the RRbug and he's been sick ever since. Stage 8 now and there's no turning back. Rusty Cuda is now a terminal railroader. pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

"Just want to sell some of this collection." key word, SOME.

Your close, my problem was no place to set em up, haven't had a kiss from the wife in months  but I have a train room  

So here I am with brushes & such trying to clean up the shell to the NYC, damn, I'm putting on the Pere shell, so I proceded to work on cleaning the wheels & lubing her up, WE HAVE A RUNNER! :appl:
Ran good (with your pere tender Pete) HA! Now I don't want to tear it up for one little gear :retard:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

On to the norfork, cleaned it up ,lubed it up , thought I was screwed, put it on the track & powered up would not move much, ended up on full throttle thinking it wasn't picking up power, for some reason I lowered the throttle & gave it a little nudge & she did much better, let her run a few laps(that alone amazed me, she ran on my tracks, no derailments, it got faster as it went & the little whining noise went away, so if all goes well we have Dad's 610 back into the collection.

Put some laps on her like this...............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

shells mountings matched up , the 2 shells side by side............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems previous owner was wise to the smoke units............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

608 is a mere shell of it's former self.................


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

610 up & running..................



Ready for the long haul.................:smokin:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Pere Marquette back on the tracks again...............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh lord, this is bad, I'm watching another Berk! :retard: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300925358253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Goes off in 2 hours, at least it has a bid so I won't feel bad that no one bought it.
Gotta stay off ebay!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Always one of Rivarossi's prettiest, I hope to put a red bulb in the upper light of mine some day...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmm think I saw some red bulbs in his stash, wonder if they are the right ones, I'll post up some pics one of these days, set up like the FEF's ??????????


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

1st bin is marked 16 volt, second bin unmarked but the clear ones on the paper are marked 1.5 volts??????????


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Went for 42.5 good price, I bet the only problem was the tender wheels. Ah well at least I didn't buy it!


----------

